# Carabiner slingshot



## Dennis the Menace

Hello all,

A few days back I made this slingshot from a carabiner (the stuff you use for climbing walls and such). The metal is very very durable, at least for slingshot building purposes. I still didn't decide about the knot decoration I'm going to use. Though not in the picture, I attached the wrist strap of one of my PS3 Move controllers, because I already almost busted my fish tank while testing the TB attachment. 
I bet it's been done before. Anybody tried this as well? It's too easy! 
No strange behaviour of the bands yet. Want to switch to OTT attachment as soon as I determined the best solution. I'll update the pictures when ready. 
This is the Mammut Carabiner Slingshot in the rough. Share your opinion.


----------



## philly

Very cool Dennis, what size are the bands cut to? I,m looking forward to more info as it evolves. Nice compact shooter. Great idea.
Philly


----------



## Dennis the Menace

the bands are about 5/8" wide by 16" long (doubled through the pouch holes to reduce stress on the leather). The pouch was again made from a jeans patch, like my other cattys.

The whole thing costed me about ten bucks and 20 minutes to build untill now, including sanding of the flat ends.


----------



## builderofstuff

man I love it, very compact and very good looking. excellent work!

Chris


----------



## gaara4sand

cool shape, almost like a dankung catty


----------



## Frodo

That looks like something i try if i find a cheap one...


----------



## Dennis the Menace

According to the manufacturer's site, the figure 8 is made of 7075-T6 aluminum alloy. It's as light as aluminum, but much tougher than plain aluminum. Luckily still softer than my metal saw. 
Your local camping store should be able to get you one, or the bigger sports shop. Depending on the brand, prices can vary from 5 to 20 bucks, i think.
These carabiners can easily hold two dangling people, so theoretically you should be able to launch at least one midget (if your bands are strong enough that is)







and it won't even hurt the slingshot if you get a fork hit with him!


----------



## Devoman

Nice Job! 
I thought about this as well but I never got around to doing it since my figure 8's have some very good memories attached to them. Now that I don't climb much any more hummm........
Keep us updated as to how it shoots, and any changes you would suggests.


----------



## The Gopher

this looks like a nice shooter, good job! There is an REI by my work, i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

very nice, your a very clever man.


----------



## Martin

Nice one reminds me of a Dankung, perfect little pocket shooter.
Martin


----------



## faca

nice I like it I´ll give a try to thid idea ;-)


----------



## Guest

Very cool idea!


----------



## forest dude

This is the funniest line I've read on the SSF!


Dennis the Menace said:


> These carabiners can easily hold two dangling people, so theoretically you should be able to launch at least one midget (if your bands are strong enough that is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't even hurt the slingshot if you get a fork hit with him!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Very good idea Dennis!!! That is like an A+/Dankung right there "homemade" with the simple purchase of a carabiner that will last forever, pocket well, and shoot well...

Thank you for sharing, I'll keep an eye out for some on sale









Cheers - John


----------



## Dennis the Menace

forest dude said:


> These carabiners can easily hold two dangling people, so theoretically you should be able to launch at least one midget (if your bands are strong enough that is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't even hurt the slingshot if you get a fork hit with him!


[/quote]
LOL thanks! Ye Olde Dwarf Tossing has become an oldfashioned sport these days, and highly illegal as well. But I think about it every time I shoot a garden gnome.


----------



## RawSlingshots

Dennis, that's a great idea! how does it shoot???? i saw exactly the same eightring last night, and finally found this toppic!! will deff give it a try!

how about combining it with fimo clay???


----------



## RawSlingshots

and would the fork be strong enough to make top slots?? ttf?


----------



## Quercusuber

Amazing!!!!
Catapults are prone to creativity. And you nailed it 
Excellent!!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## Knotty

Cool looking little slingshot. I know you mention carabiner, but you're actually using a figure 8 belay, right?

http://www.rei.com/product/471098/black-diamond-super-8-belay-device


----------



## jazz

cool, perfect, simple, clever.. what else do you want me to say?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Mag

Fantastic idea using a figure eight, simplicity at its best. Great work, love it!


----------



## tradspirit

Very clever use of the figure eight belay!!


----------

